# Jumbo brown eggs



## WaitingGame (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to order 4 or 6 chicks to raise into jumbo brown egg layers.What 2 breeds should I consider ordering and who should I purchase them from.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I would suggest Red stars. They are easy, fun, attractive and egg machines of brown eggs. I love mine. She's my favorite hen. I'd get 10 more of her in a heartbeat!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Is a Red Star the same as a Cinnamon Queen? Your girl is a twin to my Reba.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could be. I've also heard sex-linked and golden comet. Basically RIR mutts. Wow, except for maybe the comb they could be twins. Is yours very curious? My follows me like a puppy and she's always into everything. I just love her!


----------

